# Check out my sick deals in the swap under Addict



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Dude come on. Sick deals. Whatever. Good equipment, but... bit pricey. You can get the same deal new in retail for about an extra $100. That's not sick


----------



## addict (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont know dude. I figured 350 for the skis wich is good, 300 for the bindings, and a hundred buks for the skins. Left a little room for neg.
The Boots are MUCH nicer than any on the market. Kinda a special thing.
As far as the other stuff, well, same sort of deal. All under pro price.


----------

